Ask HN: How do you choose between downloading software vs. using a Docker image? - zubairq
======
ohiovr
An official docker image represents a solved problem, that is getting all the
requirements of an internet service in a portable form that you could put
behind your reverse proxy and host it to the world. I haven't used docker for
non console or internet services. For any other desktop software package
managers or app images are convienient enough for my needs.

